# Sticky  New POLL! What's your favorite Handgun Manufacturer?



## Shipwreck

Who is your favorite handgun gun manufacturer?

I previously had a thread started back in 2007. However, people have asked for more options - so, I am starting a new poll.

Vote for your favorite - I can't possibly include everyone, but I tried to do the major companies...


----------



## Wandering Man

Gosh, that's like asking me which of my children is my favorite!

I'll take one of each, thank you.

-WM


----------



## Shipwreck

Wandering Man said:


> Gosh, that's like asking me which of my children is my favorite!
> 
> I'll take one of each, thank you.
> 
> -WM


Sho nuff :mrgreen:


----------



## TAPnRACK

Torn between Beretta & Sig Sauer... I really feel both are outstanding manufacturers and extremely reliable in adverse conditions.

I will say Sig for now since my latest P226 acquisition (Tac Ops) is currently my favorite handgun.


----------



## Easy_CZ

No poll showing up on my iPhone. But, I'm sure CZ, Sig and Ruger are on the list. It's a tie between those three for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

Easy_CZ said:


> No poll showing up on my iPhone. But, I'm sure CZ, Sig and Ruger are on the list. It's a tie between those three for me.


It may just be a phone issue. Not sure...


----------



## VAMarine

Shipwreck said:


> It may just be a phone issue. Not sure...


If using tapatalk polls don't show up.


----------



## Holly

Ruger, of course.


----------



## papahawk

Revolver would be Ruger, Semi-Auto is Kimber


----------



## RadarContact

Fabrique Nationale Herstal, aka FNH (USA), aka FN! 

...Any friend of John Moses Browning is a friend of mine!


----------



## Shipwreck

I can understand someone maybe liking Taurus - but to say it's your "Favorite"?


----------



## RegasAZ

Currently it is Beretta, 92FS and the Nano. Leaning heavily towards an FNX9, FNS9 for my next one - being a southpaw these seem to feel best and meet the needs of us Leftys.


----------



## JMessmer

1) CZ
2) Dan Wesson 
3) HK


----------



## Old_dog

I only stick with the high end and quality gun manufacturers. A year ago I would have said Sig but as I get older that DA first shot is not longer easy for me except for the P938 and P238 that I own. I am currently a big fan of HK with the LEM trigger of V3 (I believe) USP that allows you to carry SA cocked and locked when on your belt and DA/SA when buried in my night table drawer. I find that HK has less recoil but the SRT trigger on the Sigs is sweet. I used to own an X5 Sig which is SA with a very light trigger. Mine was 2.5 lbs for Steel competition shooting. That is a nice gun but costs over $2K now.


----------



## mallardhunter

Ruger autos, S&W for revolvers.


----------



## rex

Colt,but HK is real close.


----------



## jdeere9750

After shooting and carrying a CCO, I'll vote Dan Wesson, followed by Sig.


----------



## smiller0317

can't go wrong with a Beretta m9a1, effective to 50 meters and gets the job done!


----------



## Jwalk74

SIG Sauer.... Not a wheel gun fan, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shipwreck

smiller0317 said:


> can't go wrong with a Beretta m9a1, effective to 50 meters and gets the job done!


U da man!


----------



## Tuefelhunden

1. HK
2. Beretta
3. Sig classic P-series


I have samples of all 3 brands and currently more Beretta's than the rest but HK handgun quality and workmanship has just been too consistent for too long for me to bump them from my top spot. USP or USPc born yesterday or 10-years ago no diff. other than the serial number.


----------



## Raylan

Sig Sauer or HK, either one. Since there was only one vote I went with Sig since it was my first.


----------



## YouBeretta

Beretta


----------



## Jayghf1978

I have made no secret I'm a huge CZ fan, and would love to own one when (or if) they become accessible in the US.
Beautiful gun, great designs and ergonomics, not to mention its reliability and popularity.

My top three would be 
1. CZ
2. Smith and Wesson
3. Glock

Very nice game and discussion.


----------



## Water-Man

Smith & Wesson


----------



## RIK

I do not know who my favorite manufacturer is but,I do know who my least favorite is :BROWNING !. I recently bought a buckmark and the front sight on it is warped. When I called their customer service and asked them if they could send me a replacement sight(it screws on ) assuring them I would return the defective one as soon as I got the replacement as this process would allow me to at least use the gun in the interim (damaged as it is ) and that they could bill me for the second sight if I did not return the first one. I was told that this was not possible. In fact the representative was rude telling me that if I wanted them to look at the gun to see if I was telling them the truth I would have to send the entire pistol to them at my expense. When I objected and stated that this was not the way to encourage me to become a repeat buyer the representative told me that they had plenty of customers and did not need me. Are you kidding! They sell me a defective product and when I ask politely that the defective part of the gun be replaced I am told to take my business elsewhere ! I will and had I known of the horrible state of Browning's customer service I would have bought a Ruger instead .Machines often fail and then you need to rely on the maker to stand behind their product. Browning did not and what is worse they feel that they are too big to be asked to do so. Don't make the mistake I made. Stay away from Browning !


----------



## Shipwreck

Call back and ask to speak to a supervisor. Maybe you can take a photo of the sight and simply get them to send you a new one that way. And, complain about that rep.


----------



## paratrooper

TAPnRACK said:


> Torn between Beretta & Sig Sauer... I really feel both are outstanding manufacturers and extremely reliable in adverse conditions.
> 
> I will say Sig for now since my latest P226 acquisition (Tac Ops) is currently my favorite handgun.


What he said! :smt023


----------



## Donn

S&W only because I own more of them. Doesn't mean I like my Rugers and Colts any less.


----------



## berettatoter

Beretta, but then again, I'm kinda biased.:smt082


----------



## Shipwreck

Glad to see Beretta is hanging in the top 4 or 5


----------



## TAPnRACK

^ cuz their great guns.


----------



## Ksgunner

Gotta go with my SR40C it's my EDC.


----------



## BurgerBoy

Beretta


----------



## Yosh

I like the XD Reliability and readiness to shoot as a Glock and the grip safety feature.


----------



## DogRanger

I carry Glock 90% of the time and rotate Rugers and Springfield 1911 compat in once in a while, but if I can afford I Wilson that would be on the list ..


----------



## ccrighter

I carry a S&W 1911 Officer's Pro Series. As accurate as a Colt full-size, and much better machining. There's just a good feeling leaving the house knowing you are carrying one of the most powerful bullets ever put in a handgun. I spell relief- 45ACP...

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## mwbackus

My favorites:

Pistol: Sig Sauer 
Revolver: Smith & Wesson 
1911: Wilson Combat


----------



## jscottjr

What, no highpoint as an option? LOL JK I would also like one of each.


----------



## Tennjed

All around Ruger
Revolvers Ruger
Semis Beretta


----------



## mammon

glock for semi auto.ruger for revolvers.


----------



## pic

beretta just received and sent back in one weeks time, my friends gun that had a very minor issue. 
service is extreme


----------



## acepilot

Well, my favorite rig right now is my P226, so Sig it is! :mrgreen:


----------



## donk123

I guess it would depend on which guns you have or have used. I have 5 different makes in 5 different calibers. There is no way I could comment on makes that I don't have. My glock 19 gen4 is my favorite,but how can I say it is better than a sig when I have never even shot one. A lot has to do with how much you are able to spend judging by the results. Ruger has very well made guns without all the bells and whistles and is rated at the top, but does it really best a les bauer? Affordability plays a huge role and I think that is why ruger is at the top, they make functional guns at a low price that everyone can afford.


----------



## silverbullet4

Ksgunner said:


> Gotta go with my SR40C it's my EDC.


I'm right there with you my friend!


----------



## silverbullet4

donk123 said:


> I guess it would depend on which guns you have or have used. I have 5 different makes in 5 different calibers. There is no way I could comment on makes that I don't have. My glock 19 gen4 is my favorite,but how can I say it is better than a sig when I have never even shot one. A lot has to do with how much you are able to spend judging by the results. Ruger has very well made guns without all the bells and whistles and is rated at the top, but does it really best a les bauer? Affordability plays a huge role and I think that is why ruger is at the top, they make functional guns at a low price that everyone can afford.


It's a poll of personal opinion based on everyone's experience with what they have shot, not what everyone thinks is the best gun out there. We can't give a fair answer to what the best gun is unless we've been able to shoot them all, so a poll like this is appropriate to see which one is everyone's favorite based on their own experiences.


----------



## all357mag

Ruger SUCKS! Always have, always will! Inferior to ALL other makes, except maybe Hi-Point!


----------



## tony pasley

The originals are the best Colt all the way


----------



## silverbullet4

all357mag

_ Ruger SUCKS! Always have, always will! Inferior to ALL other makes, except maybe Hi-Point! 
_

And you've backed up your opinion with facts, nice work..... Apparently the *majority* that voted in this poll don't agree with your non sense.


----------



## ronin11

*Walther (non-polymer)*


----------



## 71Warhawk

Sig Sauer. Why: It's the only weapon I own.


----------



## donk123

all357mag said:


> Ruger SUCKS! Always have, always will! Inferior to ALL other makes, except maybe Hi-Point!


just goes to show ya, a good company will put out a lemon from time to time. one bad product does not make it suck.


----------



## Bobv

well thats a hard question, I have several I like alot and consider my favorates. I like the CZ the best i think, It's really smooth and accurate with the way they have designed the slide, but I am a glock lover also and My FN 5.7x28 is another good one.


----------



## Garyshome

Dan Wesson 357


----------



## Scorpion8

Favorite: Browning as in BHP.
Ones I have the most of: Ruger, Beretta, Star, Llama....


----------



## HKmike

My first and only hand gun ever is the HK P30 V1 LEM 40 cal. I chose this after much research. I have friends who swear by Sig Sauer and a brother in law who has a CZ-75. I am a member at a gun range that has about 20 different models to 'rent' for the hour. Having tried the Sig P226 and P229, the CZ-75, HK45 and USP, and GLock 23 and 27, I must say there is NO comparison with my model of the P30. The gun just works like butter. It feels sooo perfect in balance, weight, recoil, and trigger pull. If the HK P30 is perfection at level 10, the next closest in feel would be the CZ-75 and I would rate it at 7.5/10. IMHO. If you have the means, as a one-time purchase, the HK P30 should be it.


----------



## clance

Isn't it obvious?
rayer:


----------



## boatdoc173

Hi All

I am new here and to shooting--love it so far

my favorites (so far) are


Beretta (92fs)
CZ 75 b
springfield xd service
Beretta storm

all in 9mm--very accurate-- only 1 FTE on the springfield --may have been my fault


----------



## boatdoc173

sweet! you ar eone lucky guy


----------



## boatdoc173

kid in a candy store huh? me too


----------



## boatdoc173

what a great weapon you have there--enjoy!


----------



## GCBHM

There really are so many fine manufacturers to choose from, and it truly is a hard choice to make. That said, I will have to go with Glock b/c I believe it is the best out of the box, off the shelf combat pistol on the market for the price. That isn't to say the Glock is a better pistol than the likes of Sig & HK, but for the money, you just can't buy a better pistol. I would say the following are my top picks:

Glock
Sig Sauer
Smith & Wesson (M&P)
Browning Hi-Power
Colt
Springfield

Honorable mentions: HK, FN, Beretta, CZ...many fine others...


----------



## Gruesome

Smith and Wesson.

They make damn near any variation you might want, pistol or revolver, in damn near any caliber you might want, and they rarely make a turd. As far as I can tell they have the widest selection of any manufacturer and one of the best reputations. I only own one - a model 66 from 1972 - but if I could only choose one manufacturer to buy from, it would be S&W. Hell, while I'm thinking about it - my S&W wish list!

1911SC (Scandium frame, round-butt 1911, all black)
Shield 9mm
329 PD (Scandium frame 44 mag)
686 Plus with 6 inch bbl
Bodyguard 380
M&P 40


----------



## Philco

The one thing that this poll tells me is that we are blessed with many top notch pistol makers. I've got a few from various makers and I love em all. If I were forced to select a favorite, I'd got with my CZ Rami, but there are numerous others that I consider top quality handguns.


----------



## hillman

There is an analogy here to attention span. Keep that in mind when I reveal that my current favorite is Girsan. Over the long term though, it has been Ruger (single actions). The New Model Blackhawk is an admirable mechanism.


----------



## muckaleewarrior

Walther, since I have two of them and they are both fine German engineered weapons. Also, James Bond carries this brand!


----------



## Dframe

Colt. Of Course!


----------



## Lee Hunter

I've owned or shot many different brands of handguns, but, to me anyway, Glock is where its at... And my wife seconds this opinion. :smt002


----------



## Alycat

Kimber out of those that I own (S&W, Sig & RIA)


----------



## Midnight

S&w, there in my city so that helps too lol


----------



## jdyer3

S&W no doubt. Best revolvers no doubt, arguably best modern striker fired handguns(M&P), and great AR's. 

What more could you ask for?


----------



## gunguy

Most of my handguns are S&W, so yea, Smiths :yawinkle:

-----
*NRA Member*

The Second Amendment is our constitutional Right...embrace it, PROTECT it, and never take it for granted


----------



## Darthvader

Glock gotta stick with Glock.


----------



## Tremors

My EDC is G27.


----------



## mooosie

I don't know who makes the best but I have never had a ruger fail me


----------



## Tanshanomi

Ruger and Rock Island win the value-for-money contest.
Beretta is very innovative and makes some truly fine guns, but they've also had a few lousy clunkers.
Glocks are the U-Haul trucks of the gun world. Great utility but no charm.
Kimber is the hot girl at the party who knows she's pretty.
NAA isn't on the list, but I sure do love 'em. Sure, they only do those small-bore niche weapons, but they're crazy fun, and surprisingly well put together.

But in the end, I have to vote Sig Sauer. Decent value for money, fairly wide range of products, every model solid as a rock, a bit of style and super nice to shoot. They're the whole package.


----------



## PT111Pro

Walther. For me def Walther


----------



## OKNewshawk

I voted FNH (FNH USA, specifically.)


----------



## hks95134

I'm glad CZ is among the top.'

I'm sure it's their 9x19 that makes them famous.

My own CZ is a 45ACP however.

Reminds me of my Springfield 1911A1 -- only better !!!


----------



## hks95134

PT111Pro said:


> Walther. For me def Walther


If I were getting a 380 then it would definitely be a Walther.


----------



## hks95134

Tanshanomi said:


> Ruger and Rock Island win the value-for-money contest.
> Beretta is very innovative and makes some truly fine guns, but they've also had a few lousy clunkers.
> Glocks are the U-Haul trucks of the gun world. Great utility but no charm.
> Kimber is the hot girl at the party who knows she's pretty.
> NAA isn't on the list, but I sure do love 'em. Sure, they only do those small-bore niche weapons, but they're crazy fun, and surprisingly well put together.
> 
> But in the end, I have to vote Sig Sauer. Decent value for money, fairly wide range of products, every model solid as a rock, a bit of style and super nice to shoot. They're the whole package.


Ruger's very best gun is the Mini-14. But they also make great bolt actions as well.


----------



## Sierra_Hunter

hks95134 said:


> Ruger's very best gun is the Mini-14. But they also make great bolt actions as well.


That's funny, the mini 14 I had was the worst ruger I have ever had.


----------



## VIP357

Love those New Beretta's, but My New True Love is my Desert Eagle 50AE


----------



## pic

Sierra_Hunter said:


> That's funny, the mini 14 I had was the worst ruger I have ever had.


I Really enjoy the mini 14, I thought it was a very nice shooter


----------



## pic

VIP357 said:


> Love those New Beretta's, but My New True Love is my Desert Eagle 50AE


what made you fall in love? Have not shot one yet. :smt1099


----------



## boatdoc173

1.CZ/dan wesson

2. Beretta

3. H+K

4. Walther


----------



## NuclearNights

1. Wilson Combat
2. HK
3. Sig Sauer
4. FN 
5. Dan Wesson
6. Sphinx
7. Ed Brown
8. Beretta


----------



## Spike12

Hard to pic a favorite because in different categories I like different offerings, S&W here, Ruger there, etc...

BTW: I know it's old fashioned but next time could put the names in alphabetical order? I mean that's only been in use for maybe the last 300 years.


----------



## Greybeard

The only gun brand I have more than one of is Ruger so RUGER.


----------



## keenan

Beretta


----------



## wwonka

Springfield Armory!


----------



## Audioi

Very surprised to see Beretta on the top end of the list, there customer service is non existent as far as I have seen and when you go to the gun store Beretta is never on anyones lips. Don't get me wrong I love my Beretta but I carry a Glock and know I can rely on them which is something I cannot say about my 92FS.
Just saying...


----------



## TAPnRACK

My Beretta has never let me down, i've seen mine & others Glocks have hiccups from time to time. No gun is perfect though. 

Beretta produces a high quality reliable firearm year after year. One is not better as far as reliability or quality... it's really a matter of personal preference on action & ergonomics.


----------



## CW

1 CZ Overall - quality, ergonomics/aesthetics, function, cost

2 Beretta - aesthetics, quality, accuracy

3 Ruger - value, function

Following some experience with the collection I have, these rankings have changed. 10/2016


----------



## mojo

It's an old thread but new to me, lol.

No brainer. CZ! Used to be a Sig fan, but not after shooting and owning a PCR, 75B stainless, SP-01 Tactical, and 75 Tactical Sports. They feel great in the hand and you could drive tacks with them. Their RAMI has feed issues though, so stay away from that one.


----------



## RobertS

I haven't fired a lot of different guns, but here is the list of those I've fired:

M16A1 (23+ years ago)
M60 (30+ years ago)
M45 (23+ years ago)
Walther PPQ
Sig Sauer P226
S&W Shield
Glock 43
Ruger GP101

Of these, Walther and Glock performed best for me.


----------



## Wyoming_1977

I can't pick a favorite. I like all the handguns in my collection. You may as well ask me to pick a favorite kid.


----------



## DanPop

I voted for EAA but specifically SAR Arms, I purchased a SAR K2P in January for $279 at CDNN, it is such an underrated gun, great fit and finish, over 2,000 rounds with no issues. The SAR B6P is a sister to the K2P and I hear nothing but good about it also. Then throw in the great K2-45 and this is a great Turkish gun manufacturer.


----------



## tecman

Glock is my favorite at lest for now


----------



## TheReaper

Ruger....................................


----------



## pic

margaret21 said:


> Guys, give reference the best handgun for beginner please


Ruger SP101 .22 lr is probably the best decently priced widely available .22 lr revolver


----------



## boatdoc173

Today--that would be NIghthawk. Their CS is great. The guns are a bit overpriced in MHO BUT I do love to play withthem


----------



## desertman

margaret21 said:


> Guys, give reference the best handgun for beginner please


*Assuming that you will be taking a firearms safety course as any beginner should.* I'd recommend a 9mm Glock G19. Simple to use, very little recoil, short light trigger pull. Not knowing you and depending on your interest in firearms this may be the only gun you'll buy. It will provide you with a good personal self defense weapon from the get go. You may also want to look at the Springfield XDM series which is similar to the Glock except it has a grip safety or better yet a Sig P320 in 9mm . They are all "striker fire" pistols which have a shorter lighter trigger pull which is easier for a beginner to master.

While a .22 may be great for a beginner, however as I mentioned above this may be the only gun you will own or at least for awhile. In which case if your life ever depended on it in the meantime a .22 would be woefully inadequate for self defense.


----------



## CW

Application is important.

For a youth, it would be a .22 revolver. Ruger.

For an advanced youth a .22 semi, like Ruger, Beretta, Smith, Browning.


For a first time shooter, do not buy a pistol yet. Get to a range with a competent instructor and get some training.

Then decide just what you want a handgun for. Target, self-defense, competition. Maybe you just want to be familiar with handguns in order to be safe around them.

Go back to the range and try some more.


Likely you'll settle on a .22 for target, a 9mm or .38 special for self defense, and if you compete.... well there's lots of help by looking at who's winning.

Again Ruger has some very fine economical offerings, but your talents and application should count more than just the price.


CZ, Beretta, Glock, S&W, HK, are all fine choices. So do your homework and dig through the many threads here.


----------



## pic

desertman said:


> *Assuming that you will be taking a firearms safety course as any beginner should.* I'd recommend a 9mm Glock G19. Simple to use, very little recoil, short light trigger pull. Not knowing you and depending on your interest in firearms this may be the only gun you'll buy. It will provide you with a good personal self defense weapon from the get go. You may also want to look at the Springfield XDM series which is similar to the Glock except it has a grip safety or better yet a Sig P320 in 9mm . They are all "striker fire" pistols which have a shorter lighter trigger pull which is easier for a beginner to master.
> 
> While a .22 may be great for a beginner, however as I mentioned above this may be the only gun you will own or at least for awhile. In which case if your life ever depended on it in the meantime a .22 would be woefully inadequate for self defense.


Totally disagree, the 22 is a formidable round where shot placement is very critical. The velocity on a 22 is made for a better trajectory. 
I would win a gunfight against a glock 26 at 50 yards everytime 
:smt1099


----------



## desertman

pic said:


> Totally disagree, the 22 is a formidable round *where shot placement is very critical*. The velocity on a 22 is made for a better trajectory.
> I would win a gunfight against a glock 26 at 50 yards everytime
> :smt1099


They are lethal, I'll give you that.

However, you do not see too many law enforcement or military personnel carrying .22's and for good reason. Suppose an assailant is all doped up on pain killers or mind altering drugs as many of them are during the commission of a violent crime? They may not even realize that they've been shot. Only to expire a few hours later due to blood loss. There have been many instances of people getting hit multiple times with more formidable rounds than a .22 and still not going down. At least not immediately, they may still have enough time to either kill or seriously injure you. Not only that the sight of a .22 is not very intimidating especially to a criminal who has survived getting shot or stabbed before as many of them have. For a lot of them the sight of a weapon just does not scare them. Just ask any cop who has had to shoot someone before. If just the sight of a cops weapon was enough to stop or scare them the cop wouldn't have had to shoot them in the first place.

Indeed shot placement is critical even more so with a .22, especially if you're good enough to drill a few rounds into a moving target's eye sockets or nostrils. Or if you're lucky enough to hit an aorta. Which I doubt most people are. If you happen to engage an assailant at 50 yards with a .22, I would think that you'd be in for some pretty deep shit. At that distance it is hardly likely that your life would be in immediate danger. Unless of course you're engaged in a war. In which case you'd be better off with a rifle. You may be able to hit a stationary target more accurately at 50 yards with a .22 pistol as it has less recoil and is easier to control. But at say, 21 feet or less it ain't gonna' make a damn bit of difference. Trajectory is meaningless at close range. The whole objective is to stop your assailant as quickly as possible in which case the largest caliber that one can handle accurately at that distance is the best choice. So I guess I'm not quite ready to give up my .45's anytime soon for a .22.

There's no question about it a 115, 200 or 230 grain bullet is going to do far more damage at close range and have more stopping power than a 40 grain bullet, especially out of a pistol. They have much more kinetic energy. A 9mm is a caliber that most people with a little bit of training can handle and shoot pretty accurately at self defense distances. That's why I recommended that to someone who is a beginner and may only own one handgun. I could never in good conscience suggest anything less.


----------



## Davidshine

that's interesting


----------



## Darkstar888

Walther, Sig, HK, Ed Brown


----------



## pblanc

A few years ago I would have voted for Beretta but now I have to go with SIG-Sauer.


----------



## therewolf

Ruger, but S&W & Beretta are close second and third.

I find myself getting a higher and higher proportion of Rugers 

in my overall collection, as time goes on.

desertman, you DO realize the FN 5.7 is, essentially, a 22 magnum, 

right?

I would submit that in the event you are faced with somebody who is willing to

ignore their wounds, through either drugs or anger, few calibers are going to stop 

them, short of that CNS hit. 

Any reasonable person's priorities are going to change, the moment they are shot.

But there isn't a caliber you can carry, which will save you from suicidal stupidity.


----------



## clemsontigers

Beretta, SIG, Kimber. In no particular order.


----------



## desertman

therewolf said:


> desertman, you DO realize the FN 5.7 is, essentially, a 22 magnum,
> 
> right?
> 
> .


Um, no they are not.



> Inevitably, Kel-Tec's new .22 Magnum (WMR) chambered PMR-30 pistol will be compared to the FN Five-seveN pistol which fires the ballistically similar 5.7x28mm cartridge. If people are not saying it now, they will be soon saying that the .22 Magnum is the same as the 5.7x28mm. I used to say the same thing. It turns out that this is far from the truth.
> 
> Kel-Tec have stated [PDF Link] that a 40 grain .22 WMR round should reach a velocity of 1230 fps from the 4.3″ barrel of their PMR-30 pistol. This works out to 134.40 ft/lbs of energy.
> 
> This is a significantly less than the FN Five-seveN USG (4.75″ barrel), which can push a 40 grain bullet at 2009 fps. This works out to 358.57 ft/lbs! *Nearly three times as powerful as the .22 WMR!*
> 
> This does not mean that the .22 WMR is not a good cartridge. It simply means that the 5.7mm is optimized to be fired from a pistol, rather than the slower burning .22 WMR loads which are designed to be fired from a rifle. Myth Busting: .22 Magnum vs. 5.7x28mm - The Firearm BlogThe Firearm Blog


----------



## bluewave

I own Colt, Glock, Sig, and S & W pistols, however Glock is my favorite!


----------



## BOOGIE_the_oily

BERSA!!!:supz:

Hey... I'm Argentinian... 

Anyway, I wouldn't mind getting a Beretta... or two... or three...


----------



## Oldhand

I said Ruger as I own more of them, I must also state my SR45 is the most accurate 45acp I have owned. My new SP2022 is second thow.


----------



## Tangof

CZ in pretty much all flavors. P-01, 75B, 75 D, 82, P-09,52 (in 9MM) and of course the Kadet Kit .22. Glock 21, but no interest in other Glock's.


----------



## cbpat1

Glock=bang, everytime


----------



## 9mmskng

BERETTA 92, 'nuff said!


----------



## Blackhawkman

Glock, S&W, Colt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluewave

Glock


----------



## FranckTheKing

For me Glock is number one


----------



## printlesswear

I guess i'll go with the ones I own. S&W and Springfield.


----------



## kaboom99

I chose Ruger because I'm a big fan of their wheel guns and rimfire pistols, but CZ is my favorite handgun manufacturer of defense guns.


----------



## crewchief

I'm going with my Sig P226 tacops in 40sw. I've removed the magwell grips and installed stock p226 grips, some folks told me if the weapon don't fit in the box you can't run IDPA stock class. It's my most accurate 40 in the stable..


----------



## Pandaz3

Springfield is what I carry I love my HK & EAA and my Rugers and Glocks and my Smiths & Colts and my Taurus and the rest, but Springfield plastic is what I carry.


----------



## Tangof

As a Federal Firearm Instructor, I had the opportunity to fire a large number of firearms. Rifles, sub-machine guns, shotguns, and many handguns. SW, Ruger, Colt, Glock, SIg. Beretta and Walther. The Armory at Glynco , Ga. Was a shooter's dream Ammunition was free and I was being paid to do it! I decide my battery was going to consist of CZ's. Both 9 MM's and a .45. I haven't got rid of my other pistols, but the CZ's are the ones I carry.


----------



## wirenut

If we are talking revolvers, Smith&Wesson hands down.
If we are talking semi's, Springfield Armory.


----------



## boyfromnyc

I have never met a gun I didn't like. But my real answer will surprise many of you. Bersa. I have a .380 that I bought 29 years ago and shoots now as good as it did when I bought it. It has been dropped, in the rain carried on my motorcycle, carried stuck in my pocket. Never a mis fire ftf no problems in 29 years. Its built well. All metal. Accurate, more than me. Its just a good gun.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing

I agree with the Army Rangers, Marines Special Ops Command. and the Delta Force.
Make mine a Glock please.

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I checked-off Colt's, for the four of them that Jean and I own, but honorable mention should also go to Springfield Armory (the old one, not the new one) for my M1 Garand and two M1903s.


----------



## boyfromnyc

I have never owned or fired a cz but I have a lot of reviews that stated they were very good.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

Whichever make I decide to carry on any given day. But I'll give it a try.

Of the polymer framed guns: HK all the way. Glock a close 2nd. For the price Springfield gives you a bit more for the money than a Glock.

Of the all metal guns: That's a tough one, I'd have to go with Sig, CZ's a very close 2nd. Sig's have a better fit and finish. I've never had an issue with either.

Of the 1911's: Colt, it's their baby, then Kimber, they've got 'em in all different shapes, styles, calibers and sizes. But my favorite is my Detonics Combat Master.

Of the revolvers: S&W for fit and finish, Ruger for strength and durability.

Novelty guns that serve no practical purpose but are cool nonetheless: Bond Arms Derringers and NAA mini revolvers. You just gotta' have a few.

It's not surprising that the custom manufacturers did not get many votes. Because of their price tag fewer people own them. I have a Wilson EDC X9, as far as fit, finish and quality of workmanship you do get what you pay for. But does it do anything better than let's say a comparable Sig? Probably not. You're better off buying the Sig and pocketing the extra $1,800 or so. Both will probably last just as long. I bought mine for no other reason except that I wanted one.

When you own a variety of different makes it's hard to pick which one's your favorite. They've all got their pluses and minuses.


----------



## desertman

boyfromnyc said:


> I have never owned or fired a cz but I have a lot of reviews that stated they were very good.
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


I'd rate them better than very good. There's just something about them. Their internal machining is a little rough but that has no affect on their reliability. They're built like tanks, are very well balanced and feel great in your hand. A lot of competition guns are built on the CZ platform and design. Jeff Cooper based his Bren 10 on the CZ design. Good luck finding one of those.


----------



## boyfromnyc

I have a Versa trp9c that's been on order since Dec 1st if it's not in by next I will change my order to a cz 10c. I think that's the right nomenclature.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

boyfromnyc said:


> I have a Versa trp9c that's been on order since Dec 1st if it's not in by next I will change my order to a cz 10c. I think that's the right nomenclature.
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


I think you meant Bersa TPR9C?

That would be a CZ P-10 C. I've never owned one, mine are all metal DA/SA's. My last one, the bottom picture can be converted from a DA/SA with an ambidextrous de-cocking lever as shown or into a SA with a manual ambidextrous safety lever. This way it can be carried like a 1911 cocked and locked if so desired.

The CZ P-10 C is a striker fired pistol, it's gotten good reviews especially for a gun that goes for around $500.


----------



## Donel

Some people like cars for the beauty and the ruggedness and add performance features and rims and on and on and on. Some people like cars because they get you from here to there period. The same with guns. I like guns because they allow me to do things I can't do without guns, and not for their looks or feel or whatever. My vote goes to Glock, because even if I forget to clean them now and again, they still shoot when I want them to shoot and the bullet still goes where I want it to go. And, eventually I do clean them and maintain them and admire them for doing what they were made to do.


----------



## desertman

Donel said:


> Some people like cars for the beauty and the ruggedness and add performance features and rims and on and on and on. Some people like cars because they get you from here to there period. The same with guns. I like guns because they allow me to do things I can't do without guns, and not for their looks or feel or whatever. My vote goes to Glock, because even if I forget to clean them now and again, they still shoot when I want them to shoot and the bullet still goes where I want it to go. And, eventually I do clean them and maintain them and admire them for doing what they were made to do.


I like and buy them for all of the above reasons, including beauty, ruggedness and performance.
Same for cars and trucks. You wouldn't see me driving a Yugo that's for sure. At one time I swore I'd never buy a Glock, or any polymer framed gun for that matter. Now I've got 6 Glocks and 22 other polymer framed guns of different makes. I do like my Glocks, every one has worked straight outta' the box with all types of ammo. But I still hadda' vote for HK and I'd still never drive a Yugo.

I never liked the polymer triggers on any of my polymer framed guns. To me they made the guns feel cheap and prone to break at their stress and pivot points. The HK's weren't as bad, as they are polymer over a stamped steel frame. I swapped them all out whenever and if they are available. Lobos Industries makes all aluminum anodized triggers for HK's VP series of guns. There are a number of different companies that make them for Glocks.


----------



## boyfromnyc

You know what? There is a bunch of wealthy people on this forum. You own a bunch of guns I've only dreamed about owning. Y'all real name droppers, being connected with kimber, SIG, and others you dodo in high cotton boy. I'm impressed.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boyfromnyc

Frank Fulmer Augusta GA, I am 76 years old 1rst time posting. I own a Bersa .380 I had it for over 29years shoots as good now as when I bought it. Its been thru hell left out in the rain on my motorcycle, dropped, carried in my pocket with all the junk in there never failed. Shootsnbetter than me good gun. I called a friend that owned a gun store in Aiken SC asking about a Taurus ,G2. I had seen touted on u tube. He said he don't carry them any more had to send too many back. He said they were too
Inconsistent. You might get a keeper or a lemon. He said that in 25 years he had only set back 2 Bersa. He also told me that Bersa was making a new gun in 9mm and .45 and although he had not sold any his sources told him that it was a darn good gun. I looked them up on the lying internet. Liked what I saw and had him order me a trp9c. I wanted a 9mm. That was Dec1st. I don't have it yet, I'm getting worried, you know how it is when your waiting on Santa. But due to my past experience with a Bersa I know I'll like it and it will be a darn good gun. Any one have experience with the thp9c? Let me know.

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman

boyfromnyc said:


> You know what? *There is a bunch of wealthy people on this forum.* You own a bunch of guns I've only dreamed about owning. Y'all real name droppers, being connected with kimber, SIG, and others you dodo in high cotton boy. I'm impressed.
> 
> Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


I don't know about that? It all depends on what people spend or waste their money on? I don't smoke drink, use drugs or gamble, that costs a lot money and you end up having nothing to show for it. Except for machine shop work I've always done all of my own work on all of my vehicles including complete restorations. Same for home repairs and just about anything else that needed to be fixed.

I never went to college and worked blue collar jobs, mechanics was always my thing. I feel bad for people that have to pay for things that they probably could do for themselves. You'd be surprised that there are some people out there that make an awful lot of money but don't know how to change a light bulb.

I do all of my own yard work instead of hiring a landscaper and painted my house. I don't have to have a new vehicle every coupla' years. We don't have granite counter tops, a smart phone or a refrigerator that talks to you. I still have the same truck I bought new 19 years ago as my everyday vehicle. Except for a 15 year mortgage my wife and I never bought anything that we didn't have the money to pay for. We haven't had any debt for over 30 years.

At least if you buy guns you can always sell them, especially one's from a reputable manufacturer. If you ever get strapped for cash you can't just sell your granite counter tops. For the most part you won't lose that much money on guns if you keep them long enough. Not only that but if the shit ever hits the fan guns and ammo will be a useful commodity more valuable than gold. What the hell can you do with a bar of gold? During the 20's in Germany people needed a wheelbarrow full of money just to buy a loaf of bread. Whether that happens here is anyone's guess? But history does have a tendency to repeat itself.


----------



## mdi

My "favorite" changes from week to week. I've got CC, home defense, hunting covered so any new gun is just because I wanna and it depends on how I feel at any one time. I have revolvers from S&W, Ruger,Taurus and Cimarron. Semi-Autos from Davis(!), Iver Johnson, Ruger, SCCY, Beretta, FMK and a Tokerev. I trally like my S&W 629, but I also like my little Beretta. Sometimes I get an itch for a particular gun and may shoot it 5 times more than other guns (My Garand is like that). My favorite gun? The one that goes bang when I pull the trigger...


----------



## Jeb Stuart

Guess I would have to say Beretta, since I just bought two more Nano's and my *third Pico*. But also bought another *Kahr CM9*. And love the* CW380.* Original Nano just passed the 12,000 rd mark and still shoots like New. The Build quality of this gun will go on for a whole lot more ammo down range.
















own three Beretta Pico's.


----------



## boyfromnyc

that's a hard question to answer I've never met a gun I didn't like,


Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickclark28

For me it continues to be Sturm Ruger with S&W not far behind. Just started to explore and branch out to attempt to learn new market offerings. Older new shooter here and I just started to love rimfire and the smaller 9mm's. I know this is a old thread but I wonder if anything has changed here in 2020.


----------



## Babbalou1956

I have 10 handguns from 4 makers, I've rented handguns from 4-5 other makers & there are others I'm interested in but haven't tried yet. If I could pick a favorite manufacturer it might change often. I may be partial to my DAO SIGs, I have 3 but they were discontinued so that doesn't really apply today.


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting to see the results of this thread after 7.5 years - since I originally started it....


----------



## Goldwing

Shipwreck said:


> Interesting to see the results of this thread after 7.5 years - since I originally started it....


Very near a tie between Glock and Sig. Pricewise I most certainly give Glock the nod. 
Having never shot a Sig my opinion is disqualified.

GW


----------



## Minorcan

S&W revolvers are hard to beat.


----------



## TTT

I don't have a favorite handgun manufacturer. There are too many shortcomings with all of them for me to pick a favorite. I like Glock, HK, and Walther's quality control best, but I don't necessarily favor their pistol designs. I like SIG classic P-series pistols, for example, but I don't like their striker-fired designs or their overall quality control. I love Beretta, but again, their quality control has been horrible in my personal experience (the worst out of all of them). I like Smith & Wesson's designs, but again, although the problems have mostly been mild compared to say Beretta, I've nonetheless had quality control issues in 3 or 4 of the last six firearms I've purchased from them. In my opinion I can't think of a single pistol manufacturer worthy of calling my favorite.


----------



## pic

TTT said:


> I don't have a favorite handgun manufacturer. There are too many shortcomings with all of them for me to pick a favorite. I like Glock, HK, and Walther's quality control best, but I don't necessarily favor their pistol designs. I like SIG classic P-series pistols, for example, but I don't like their striker-fired designs or their overall quality control. I love Beretta, but again, their quality control has been horrible in my personal experience (the worst out of all of them). I like Smith & Wesson's designs, but again, although the problems have mostly been mild compared to say Beretta, I've nonetheless had quality control issues in 3 or 4 of the last six firearms I've purchased from them. In my opinion I can't think of a single pistol manufacturer worthy of calling my favorite.


Do you prefer sa/da format more then a striker fired ?


----------



## Usafammo3

Has to be Beretta. Specifically the 92. Easy to use/maintain/customize, shoots like a dream, endless customization, parts and mags are easy to find and inexpensive (that's a big one), and to me, it just feels like a gun should.


----------



## TTT

pic said:


> Do you prefer sa/da format more then a striker fired ?


I prefer DA/SA for compact & full-size guns and striker-fired for subcompacts & smaller guns. It's hard to build a DA/SA that can compete in the smaller size categories because of the hammer, hammer strut, hammer spring, etc. take up a lot of space. This arguably provides more reliable ignition, but the leverage needed takes up space. With the exception of the PPK, there really aren't a lot of great small DA/SA options. So I prefer the control I have with a DA/SA over the hammer (especially riding the hammer with my thumb upon holstering) and the benefits to a single action trigger pull, but I prefer the size efficiency of the striker-fired action for smaller guns.


----------



## TTT

So for compact guns I prefer the likes of the SIG P228/229, HK USP/P2000, Beretta PX4 Storm Compact, CZ P-01 etc. (though I still like striker fired guns like the G19, M&P9 M2.0 Compact etc...). 

But for smaller guns I like striker-fired guns like the G26, S&W M&P9 M2.0 Subcompact, and M&P Shield.


----------



## dirtygary

While typically your last handgun purchase becomes a favorite, I have to say I am 1000 percent impressed with my Canik TP9 SF Elite. Perfect size, 16 rounds (one in chamber), accurate and reliable. Another thing that makes it great is the price. Who is Canik- look them up.

https://ibb.co/fHPqgvv


----------



## desertman

I don't have a favorite manufacturer. I have favorite guns from a variety of reputable manufacturers. However there are certain manufacturers that I would never buy their products based on their reputation for poor quality control and customer service.


----------



## LostinTexas

I hate to love my Glock. Reliable as dirt, always has been, 20 years and closing in on 70K rounds on a 22 and a 23, each. The 22 had unknown amounts through before I bought it. He was a competition shooter and put in a new set of springs before I took possession. Neither are what I would call a favorite, but carry the 23 daily, because it does the same thing, the same way, every single time, and as noted is reliable as dirt. I never had to deal with Glock.
Favorite? Ruger. Only had a few over the years, and only one ever broke. Ruger had it, fixed it, addressed every nit, even though I mentioned all but one in passing during my nice conversation with the warranty rep. Had it back in 4 weeks to the day, and COVID was in full swing, with Academy not shipping for 5 days after I dropped it off. They told me when it would go out, and called within an hour of getting it back from Ruger, so toss Academy in the good to deal with.
CZ and NAA are two I will never make the mistake of buying again. I guess if the unit is good, then it is good. If you have problems, at least when I did, CZ NA was brutal and has never addressed the problem. Dealer bought it back, good people. They reached out to me after hearing of the trouble from a mutual friend.


----------



## Tangof

CZ all the way. I can't address their CS because I never needed it. I have Glocks and a Colt or two, but CZ is the best.


----------



## desertman

Tangof said:


> CZ all the way. I can't address their CS because I never needed it. I have Glocks and a Colt or two, but CZ is the best.
> View attachment 19225
> View attachment 19226


I don't know whether they're the best or not? But they rank as some of my all time favorites. Based on the CZ platform this EAA Witness .45 at $499 was probably the best deal I ever got for a brand new gun. My recently purchased Shadow 2 has got with out a doubt the best trigger in both DA/SA then all of my DA/SA semi auto's hands down. These guns are built like tanks. My only complaint is that there's too many tool/machining marks. The Shadow 2 not so much. However that does not affect their functioning.


----------



## desertman

LostinTexas said:


> CZ and NAA are two I will never make the mistake of buying again. I guess if the unit is good, then it is good. If you have problems, at least when I did, CZ NA was brutal and has never addressed the problem. Dealer bought it back, good people. They reached out to me after hearing of the trouble from a mutual friend.


Except for the Guardian series the NAA mini revolvers serve no practical purpose. They're more of a novelty item. I've fired mine without any issues. However they are well made guns. The Guardian's are copies of the somewhat rare Seecamp pistols. Except they have a push button mag release as opposed to a heel release.

The Seecamp is extremely well made with regards to fit and finish as they are hand made and expensive because of that. The NAA Guardian is kinda' crude by comparison but it is a mass produced pistol and what you'd expect. The Seecamp has a flaw with its draw bar spring and was designed to work specifically with Winchester Silvertips that were available at the time of its manufacture. Hence it is ammo sensitive whereas the Guardian is not, at least mine isn't. I had the opportunity to buy a Seecamp but passed because of those issues.

I wish that I'd bought one of the original NAA top break .22 magnums when they first came out. they're worth a small fortune now if you can find one. I settled for the newer model which supposedly had an improved locking system and was less complicated to manufacture than the original. For all intents and purposes I doubt that I'll fire these guns on a regular basis. At least not enough for anything to break to the point of having to send one back.

Out of all the guns I've owned I've yet to send anything back. If there's something wrong I can usually find the problem and fix it myself and avoid all that. There really has to be something radically wrong for me to send a gun back.


----------



## Shipwreck

CZ is the only gun brand I have never really done, after 3 digits worth of guns. They just never really did it for me. But, we all have our likes and dislikes.

For DA/SA guns, I just always preferred Beretta.


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck said:


> CZ is the only gun brand I have never really done, after 3 digits worth of guns. They just never really did it for me. But, we all have our likes and dislikes.
> 
> For DA/SA guns, I just always preferred Beretta.


Of the DA/SA guns I've got Beretta's, CZ's, one EAA Witness, FN's, HK's, Sig's, one NAA Guardian .32 and a Remington RM 380.

Excluding the Guardian .32 and the RM 380. It's hard for me to pick a favorite from all of the rest. It all depends on which one I feel like carrying, tinkering around with or shooting on any given day. However the CZ Shadow 2 has thee best trigger of them all straight outta' the box in both DA and SA. You've really gotta' pick one up and try it. It really is that good.

CZ's top of the line pistols are primarily designed for IPSC competition. The base model Shadow 2 MSRP goes for $1349 then goes up the ladder to $3416. I have their base model in urban grey, I paid $1095 for mine. Someone had traded it in, unfired and new in the box.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, back in Feb, I looked at several Shadow models at a store in San Antonio. They even had one model with a bushing for around $2k. 

I have owned many high end guns in the past, so that is why I went checking them out. I was in the mood to buy something. But, I just could not get into the CZs...

In the end, I finally decided I wanted to send a gun off to Taran Tactical instead... Covid messed things up for a while, but I was eventually able to track down a Glock 34. It's been 7 weeks now since I shipped it off. I'm really looking forward to getting that gun back. 

So, I did something different that I had not done before... Because I've owned so many guns over the years.


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, back in Feb, I looked at several Shadow models at a store in San Antonio. *They even had one model with a bushing for around $2k.*
> 
> I have owned many high end guns in the past, so that is why I went checking them out. I was in the mood to buy something. But, I just could not get into the CZs...
> 
> In the end, I finally decided I wanted to send a gun off to Taran Tactical instead... Covid messed things up for a while, but I was eventually able to track down a Glock 34. It's been 7 weeks now since I shipped it off. I'm really looking forward to getting that gun back.
> 
> So, I did something different that I had not done before... Because I've owned so many guns over the years.


That must be the Shadow "Orange" model. It's got a 1911 type barrel bushing configuration. That adds about $650 to the price of the standard model. Supposedly there is more hand fitting involved then the standard models too. Which obviously adds to the cost. Mine was an impulse buy since it was somebody's trade in I got it for $150 less than a new one. $150 or not I would have bought it anyway. The gun store's shelves are getting bare and the distributers are out of them too. I wanted to grab it before it's gone.

My highest end gun is a Wilson EDC X9. My friend who is a retired CHP bought two with consecutive serial numbers. He gets a law enforcement discount and sold me one unfired with all the goodies for what he paid for it. With his discount and not having to pay sales tax I saved about $700 over the cost of a new one. If not for that I don't think that I would have bought one.

I still own a lot of guns that I've collected over the years. I just buy 'em and keep 'em. Unless they come out with something new and really cool, I'm just about done. Something like an HK VP45 SK, I'll even settle for a VP45. Are you listening HK?

I'm at the point that I've got just about all the guns that I could ever want and really like.


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice gun!!!

I have seen that 9mm Wilson in person several times. It is pretty sweet. It has tempted me sometimes... But, if I am to spend that much $$, I want something with a 5" barrel.

I was a disappointed in some of the finer details, but back in 2008, I had ordered a Full Rail 9mm Springfield Custom Shop Operator 1911. I waited 13 months for that gun to be built... It had a 9mm bull barrel. But, the gun was even heavier than those Shadow models. With the full rail on the frame and the 9mm bull barrel - this barrel was thick enough to fill the 45 ACP sized hole in the slide. Shooting the gun was almost like shooting a 22.

Also owned a couple of Ed Browns in the past too. IF I ever get another 1911, I want a 9mm Ed Brown. But, I am not sure I wanna spend around $3k on a 1911 again... After doing it a few times before....

Anyway, after owning 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years - I sometimes wanna do something different... Hence, the Taran Tactical. At this point in my life, I have neck and shoulder issues. I decided I did not want anything as heavy as the Shadow. I did that years ago with that Springer Custom... That is why I am passing on the Beretta 92 Performance as well. Now, anything heavier than my M9A3 is heavier than I want.

When I looked at all these guns back in Feb, I found that I liked the feel of the Zev Glock 34 the best (I also looked at the steel frames Walther, and the Sig X Five). But, Zev reviews are mixed... And, I knew if I wanted something like that for that price, I wanted that John Wick TT gun...

Anyway, nice gun collection you have...


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Nice gun!!!
> 
> I have seen that 9mm Wilson in person several times. It is pretty sweet. It has tempted me sometimes... But, if I am to spend that much $$, I want something with a 5" barrel.
> 
> I was a disappointed in some of the finer details, but back in 2008, I had ordered a Full Rail 9mm Springfield Custom Shop Operator 1911. I waited 13 months for that gun to be built... It had a 9mm bull barrel. But, the gun was even heavier than those Shadow models. With the full rail on the frame and the 9mm bull barrel - this barrel was thick enough to fill the 45 ACP sized hole in the slide. Shooting the gun was almost like shooting a 22.
> 
> Also owned a couple of Ed Browns in the past too. IF I ever get another 1911, I want a 9mm Ed Brown. But, I am not sure I wanna spend around $3k on a 1911 again... After doing it a few times before....
> 
> Anyway, after owning 3 digits worth of guns over 25+ years - I sometimes wanna do something different... Hence, the Taran Tactical. At this point in my life, I have neck and shoulder issues. I decided I did not want anything as heavy as the Shadow. I did that years ago with that Springer Custom... That is why I am passing on the Beretta 92 Performance as well. Now, anything heavier than my M9A3 is heavier than I want.
> 
> When I looked at all these guns back in Feb, I found that I liked the feel of the Zev Glock 34 the best (I also looked at the steel frames Walther, and the Sig X Five). But, Zev reviews are mixed... And, I knew if I wanted something like that for that price, I wanted that John Wick TT gun...
> 
> *Anyway, nice gun collection you have...*


Thank you!!!

I certainly wouldn't spend $3,000 for a handgun either, but like I've stated in my previous post I couldn't pass that one up for what I paid for it.

Indeed the Shadow 2 is an all steel gun and weighs about 50 oz's fully loaded. Which makes it ideal for competition of which it was designed for. I took it out and shot it, it's like shooting a .22 which made it very easy to shoot accurate fast follow up shots.

I've yet to try out my Walther Q4 which quality wise is every bit as good as my Wilson and cost less than half the price. I paid $1,249 for it. For $150 more I almost went for the Q5. The Q5 comes with three 15 round magazines, the Q4 only two. But I like the more compact Q4 better. I added an Overwatch Precision trigger on mine which adds $200 to the cost and a coupla' more magazines. The Q5's have adjustable rear sights and are optics ready. They make an adjustable rear sight, optics ready version of the Q4 too. My Q4 weighs 39.7 oz empty according to Walther. If the Q4 performs as well as it's made it will probably earn top spot as my favorite 9mm handgun. I still can't get over the quality of this pistol.

I have a Sig X Five V-Tac which only weighs 29.5 oz empty according to Sig. I bought some 21 round magazines for mine added a flared mag well and an Armory Craft trigger. I ordered some extra base plates for the 17 round magazines and cut them down to work with the flared mag well. Of course you can always remove the flared mag well if you want to keep the standard base plates. They also make a Legion version that has a tungsten infused frame it weighs 43.5 oz according to Sig.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, I looked at that same Sig you have there, but the grip was too big for my hands. I have reather small hands... Otherwise, I may have considered it. I spent a lot of that time at that shop that day, trying to decide... I liked it because it weighed less than the Q5 and the Shadow models they had... And when I felt that the Shadow was too heavy for me, I knew the new steel framed Beretta would be the same....

And, I was actually looking at the bigger Q5, when I considered the Walther... The Q4 was not out yet in Feb. I usually prefer the longer barreled guns for range toys anyway...

As for that Springer Custom I used to have, that cost me $3100 back in 2008..... It was not cheap.... And, those two Ed Brown models I had were just slightly cheaper... I think the days of me paying that much for 1 gun have passed....

This Taran Tactical Glock is the max I will spend now....

Here is a photo I found on my computer from over a decade ago, of that Custom Shop Springer...








[


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I looked at that same Sig you have there, but the grip was too big for my hands. I have reather small hands... Otherwise, I may have considered it. I spent a lot of that time at that shop that day, trying to decide... I liked it because it weighed less than the Q5 and the Shadow models they had... And when I felt that the Shadow was too heavy for me, I knew the new steel framed Beretta would be the same....
> 
> And, I was actually looking at the bigger Q5, when I considered the Walther... The Q4 was not out yet in Feb. I usually prefer the longer barreled guns for range toys anyway...
> 
> As for that Springer Custom I used to have, that cost me $3100 back in 2008..... It was not cheap.... And, those two Ed Brown models I had were just slightly cheaper... I think the days of me paying that much for 1 gun have passed....
> 
> This Taran Tactical Glock is the max I will spend now....
> 
> Here is a photo I found on my computer from over a decade ago, of that Custom Shop Springer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Wow, that Springer sure is a beauty!! All of my Springfield's are polymer framed and made in Croatia. They too are well made guns, but nothing like yours. Of course they're two different animals. As someone who's worked on guns I can appreciate the hand work that goes into those custom guns. That's why I don't regret buying my Wilson, but as I mentioned earlier had I not gotten such a great deal on it. I may not have bought it. Hell, you can buy 3 or more Sigs, Berettas, Glocks, HK's, etc. for the price of one of those.

As I'm sure that you're aware Sig makes different grip frames for their P320's. I bought a Wilson grip frame for my P320 .40 that seems to fit my hand better. I'm 6 ft. tall 175 lbs. and my hand size I guess would be what you'd expect for a person of my size? I own 16 Sig pistols, they comprise the bulk of my collection for any one particular brand. Funny how that corresponds with the poll list above. That's not to say that they're my favorites, I just kinda' gravitated to them. Their full sized guns do indeed have large grips. Their polymer framed guns not so much at least for my hands as they do not have removable grip panels.

The CZ's right from the box at least for my hands have the best ergonomics. Same for my HK VP series of pistols. I don't have a problem with my Glocks either including my G30's. Ergonomically my Shadow Systems MR918 has the best ergonomics for the Glock design.

CZ's because the slide rides inside the frame have a lower bore axis which helps tame the recoil to some degree. That's probably one of the reasons why the Shadow 2 and its variants are so popular with competitive shooters. Same with striker fired pistols which because of their design also have a lower bore axis. I would expect that the Walther Q5 because of its weight and low bore axis should become popular with competitive shooters as well. Same for your Taran Tactical G34.


----------



## Shipwreck

Nice collection. I remember you have posted the photos before...

I have owned so many guns over the years - some multiple times actually. And, I am divorced and older now... So, not as much disposable income as I once had for guns.... 

I still want some things, but am pickier now. And, I know that if I buy something, odds are that in 2-3 years or less, I will probably lose interest enough to sell it and buy the next gun I want with that $$$$.

Although, there are less and less guns out that I want anymore... I can honestly say that at the present time, there is nothing out that I want to buy right now... I still like to look, and to go t the local gun store. And, ya never know... I was surprised as heck at my recent Glock interest...... 

Who knows what new guns will come out in the future... Something may grab my attention....

Now, gun I can carry are usually all that interest me, with the occasional exception to that rule...


----------



## desertman

Shipwreck said:


> Nice collection. I remember you have posted the photos before...
> 
> I have owned so many guns over the years - some multiple times actually. And, I am divorced and older now... So, not as much disposable income as I once had for guns....
> 
> I still want some things, but am pickier now. And, I know that if I buy something, odds are that in 2-3 years or less, I will probably lose interest enough to sell it and buy the next gun I want with that $$$$.
> 
> Although, there are less and less guns out that I want anymore... I can honestly say that at the present time, there is nothing out that I want to buy right now... I still like to look, and to go t the local gun store. And, ya never know... I was surprised as heck at my recent Glock interest......
> 
> Who knows what new guns will come out in the future... Something may grab my attention....
> 
> Now, gun I can carry are usually all that interest me, with the occasional exception to that rule...


My collection just kept growing over the years and I've never gotten or had to get rid of anything. It's this crazy obsession I have with mechanical things. My wife says I'm easy when it comes to anniversaries and birthdays. I'd always end up getting a gun or two. Then there are those "just for the hell of it" times, impulse buys if you will.

What I really like is working on them, some are for aesthetics others are for function. Taking them completely apart, swapping out parts and polishing out tool and machining marks along with polishing out all of the contact points and bearing surfaces for every moving part. Can't forget about the feed ramp and chamber. As someone such as yourself who's into Beretta's you can see that this gun did not leave the factory like this.

All told I've got about 12 hours into this gun as it's delicate work and you have to be very careful not to over do it. You can't be overly aggressive. The objective is to polish out any machining imperfections throughout the gun. The end result is a gun that's friction free and feels like every moving part is on roller bearings.

I too felt the same way about Glocks and swore at one time that I'd never own one. But curiosity got the best of me and now I have six, seven if you count the Shadow Systems MR918.

I like to post the same pictures from time to time so that people that are new to any particular thread can understand what I'm writing about.


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, I've seen your photos before. That looks pretty nice


----------



## rickclark28

I love all these photos! 
Just shows what some elbo grease and some time can do to keep a good firearm.
Many NICE specimens here.


----------



## desertman

rickclark28 said:


> I love all these photos!
> Just shows what some elbo grease and some time can do to keep a good firearm.
> Many NICE specimens here.


Thank you!!

For me there's more to owning guns than just shooting them. I don't know what I like better? I get the same satisfaction restoring cars.


----------



## Usafammo3

Beretta all day. Specifically the 92 series. Nothing like a tuned up 92. That being said, I am quickly becoming a fan of HK pistols. Just bought my first one, a used vp9. Waiting on a new usp9c.


----------



## Usafammo3

Babbalou1956 said:


> I have 10 handguns from 4 makers, I've rented handguns from 4-5 other makers & there are others I'm interested in but haven't tried yet. If I could pick a favorite manufacturer it might change often. I may be partial to my DAO SIGs, I have 3 but they were discontinued so that doesn't really apply today.


SIG has a ridiculous habit of f'ing up good things like discontinuing guns people want. It's a real shame too because even though they do well, they could do better if they did things differently. But what do I know, I'm just a stupid consumer.


----------



## Usafammo3

Usafammo3 said:


> SIG has a ridiculous habit of f'ing up good things like discontinuing guns people want. It's a real shame too because even though they do well, they could do better if they did things differently. But what do I know, I'm just a stupid consumer.


Still trying to figure out how sig thinks their guns are still worthy of a price point on par with HK. They used to be but if you make a gun in America using parts from sweatshops in India, you cant just slap "SIG" on it and it magically becomes as good as one made in Germany using quality parts. Here I go again!! Everyone I know has heard this speech. I'll spare you the rest of it but I'm guessing you understand.


----------



## Garln

Canik mette best gun for money out of box outshoot any out of box gun. Will out shoot $1500 guns


----------



## Tangof

I like most of the guns listed. My choice though is CZ,


----------



## armoredman

CZ, by far.


----------



## Goldwing

A week ago my reflex would be to say Glock. I have been eyeing up some Taurus models lately and .................................


----------



## Goldwing

............................................................








My 1911 A-1 is my choice of Brazilian guns for now.


----------



## in the know

I'm a SIG Sauer guy. I have 3- P320 custom builds I made and I think Sig makes the most innovative quality guns ie: Sig P320 modular gun if you haven't been involved in the modular platform your missing something.


----------



## drycreek

I had to choose Ruger. The reason being I can defend myself with one of my single actions if I have too, but I can’t deer hunt with my Shield or my Taurus GX4. The single action is not ideal for a carry gun, even though we have open carry I don’t. Nevertheless, I could if I had to. Realistically, the poll should have said carry guns, range toys, or hunting/utility guns. If I had to choose a carry gun then it would be S&W all the way. The M&P platform is better for me.


----------



## Shipwreck

Interesting to see the poll results after all these years...


----------



## Javbike

Can’t go wrong with a beretta and smith and Wesson revolver


----------



## etec800r

I have always liked Sigs, favorite is P226 Legion SAO. Then added to collection with a couple of Berettas (Langdon Tactical and 92x Performance) both are fun to shoot and good quality. Kept reading about CZ and had to check one out so got a TS2, awesome gun. I for sure favor hammer fired SAO only. So vote right now is CZ….. until something else catches my eye LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javbike

You have to go with a beretta or a walther I say beretta


----------



## Belt Fed

I voted SA but Canik is right up there with them. didn't see a Canik on the poll. I think most manufactures make a good product, some better than others and some models are worse than others from the same manufacture. what makes or breaks a company is customer service IMO and some have terrible CS.


----------



## Shipwreck

Belt Fed said:


> I voted SA but Canik is right up there with them. didn't see a Canik on the poll. I think most manufactures make a good product, some better than others and some models are worse than others from the same manufacture. what makes or breaks a company is customer service IMO and some have terrible CS.



Yea, Canik wasn't around when the poll was made. And, the new site software doesn't allow new polls to have this many options. So, I can't add it.


----------

